# una expresión para una dificultad que sólo echa para atrás a los ignorantes



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

He planteado una pregunta en el foro de francés español para resolver la traducción de una expresión francesa http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=324205. 

Pero me gustaría preguntaros a vosotros también si conocéis alguna expresión que refleje la idea de _una dificultad que sólo echa para atrás a los ignorantes._ Es decir, una dificultad que no lo es realmente, que solo lo parece a quien es ignorante. 

Muchísimas gracias.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## martitasp

he intentado leer lo del foro de frances, pero el mio está muy olvidado...aun asi, me ha parecido ver algo de "una verdad de perogrullo" . Yo siempre e usado esta expresion como un dato que es muy muy evidente...ahora se me ocurren ejemplos tontos como "la lluvia moja"...asi que no creo que esa fuera la expresion que buscas...
se me ocurre algo bastante informal, como "esto es para tontos" y reconozco que algo despectiva, asi que ni la recomiendo, ni creo que te sirva...lo siento!
ah! y lo del puente del burro, que tambien he visto algo en el foro de francés, no lo habia oido nunca!!!!


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He planteado una pregunta en el foro de francés español para resolver la traducción de una expresión francesa http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=324205.
> 
> Pero me gustaría preguntaros a vosotros también si conocéis alguna expresión que refleje la idea de _una dificultad que sólo echa para atrás a los ignorantes._ Es decir, una dificultad que no lo es realmente, que solo lo parece a quien es ignorante.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


Chez Oncl' Google he escrito el puente los asnos y me encontré con varias páginas sobre el tema. Estaba incluso Pitágoras (Google.es)


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Gracias Martitaps, lo del puente de los burros coincide con la expresión francesa con la única diferencia de que que no dicen que sea una dificultad ridícula, hablan de dificultad real. Alli está mi problema. Y me preguntaba si hubiera algo parecido pero con la idea de dificultad insignificante. Difícil lo veo. Perogrullada no vale ya que no tiene nada que ver, pero me lo dan como traducción en los diccionarios y me molesta.

Yserien, gracias una vez más por tu ayuda, ya me pasaré ahora por don Google, a ver qué descubro...

Besitos.


----------



## ampurdan

Tengo en la punta de la lengua una expresión, pero ahora no me sale, es algo así como "atolladero de tontos", pero no es eso...


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que es sencillamente: "trampa para tontos".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ampurdan said:


> Creo que es sencillamente: "trampa para tontos".


Si estuviésemos en el foro hispano-francés te diría que "trampa para tontos" es "attrappe-nigaud" y que, por lo tanto, no es lo que busca *Gévy*, pero, como estamos en el sólo español, me tengo que callar...


----------



## pejeman

Un espantajo, puede funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Hesterbeat

A mí se me ocurre una expresión o refrán que significa lo mismo pero lo expresa al revés:

"El ingenio obvia dificultades."


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias Ampurdan, Víctor, Pejeman y Hesterbeat por vuestras sugerencias. 

Os hago otra: el huevo de Colón.

¿Podría valer?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

"Subió una mona a un nogal y comiose una nuez verde lo que le supo muy mal. Arrojola el animal y se quedó sin comer. Asi suele suceder.....el que haya como la mona un principio que vencer" Es una poesía que aprendí al comenzar a leer (verano de 1940) y desde entonces no he vuelto a ver. A ver si alguien se recuerda, tal vez podríamos ayudar a la compañera.


----------



## Jellby

Es una fábula de Samaniego:

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/ser...o/12715841999167184198846/p0000002.htm#I_260_


----------



## Antpax

ampurdan said:


> Creo que es sencillamente: "trampa para tontos".


 
Hola:

¿puede ser que te estes refiriendo a "engañabobos"? Lo que no sé es si exactamente significa lo que están preguntando, ya que para mi "engañabobos" me suena más a que quiere decir, lo que quiere decir  .

Ant


----------



## Gévy

Hola Antpax,

No, no me refiero al engañabobos. Intento encontrar una expresión que signifique una dificultad tan pequeña que al toparse con ella sólo renuncian a seguir adelante en su proyecto los ignorantes.

Por eso proponía "el huevo de Colón", que no es exactamente esto, pero se aproxima a lo que ando buscando:

*el huevo de Colón.**1.* m. Cosa que aparenta tener mucha dificultad pero resulta ser fácil al conocer su artificio. (DRAE)

Un beso, y gracias por tu interés y ayuda.


----------



## Hesterbeat

El caballo blanco de Santiago.

(Por la típica broma que se le hace a los niños: "A ver si sabes de qué color era el caballo blanco de Santiago...")

Pero creo que el huevo de Colón se acerca más.


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Me parece que la expresión buscada _es de cajón_.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Riu:

No, me temo que tampoco sea la expresión ideal. 

De cajón: evidente, que cae por su propio peso. No hay aquí ninguna dificultad que vencer, por muy pequeña que sea. Y necesito que uno a la primera dificultad encontrada, una nimiedad, se dé por vencido. Como en la fábula que nos regaló Yserien.

Un beso y gracias.


----------



## RIU

Ah, bien, no lo entendí correctamente. 

A ver que te parece:

_Ahogarse en un vaso de agua._
_De un grano de arena hacer una montaña._
_De un troncho de col hacer una comedia. _(aunque creo que esta es muy catalana)


----------



## Gévy

Sí, ésta  es la idea. 

Estamos muy cerca ya.

Ahora afinemos el tema : lo que busco es un nombre para ese granito de arena, ese vaso de agua, que nos parecen montañas insuperables y no lo son, pero que nos harán desistir inmediatamente.

Soy pesada, ¿eh?  

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> Ah, bien, no lo entendí correctamente.
> 
> A ver que te parece:
> 
> _Ahogarse en un vaso de agua._
> _De un grano de arena hacer una montaña._
> _De un troncho de col hacer una comedia. _(aunque creo que esta es muy catalana)


 
Hola RIU:

Voy a hacer lo peor que se puede hacer, lo lamento, voy a decir que no estoy de acuerdo contigo sin aportar ninguna solución. Alla voy, en mi opinión las frases que has puesto hacen referencia al agobio de la gente, antes que a su ignorancia. Alguien que se ahoga es una persona que se pone muy nerviosa, que se agobia ante alguna dificultad o trabajo, pero no tiene porqué ser ignorante.

Ahora intento arreglarlo aportando un pequeño granito de arena, esto es, diciendo lo contrario que estamos buscando, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo. Bien, cuando se pone una dificultad, se pregunta algo o se le pide a alguien algo difícil, se suele decir "esto es para (sacar) nota".

No sé si aporta algo, pero bueno.

Saludos

Ant.

P.D. Por cierto Gévy, que sepas que te odio llevo pensando en esta frase todo el día


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Hola RIU:
> 
> Voy a hacer lo peor que se puede hacer, lo lamento, voy a decir que no estoy de acuerdo contigo sin aportar ninguna solución. Alla voy, en mi opinión las frases que has puesto hacen referencia al agobio de la gente, antes que a su ignorancia. Alguien que se ahoga es una persona que se pone muy nerviosa, que se agobia ante alguna dificultad o trabajo, pero no tiene porqué ser ignorante.
> 
> Ahora intento arreglarlo aportando un pequeño granito de arena, esto es, diciendo lo contrario que estamos buscando, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo. Bien, cuando se pone una dificultad, se pregunta algo o se le pide a alguien algo difícil, se suele decir "esto es para (sacar) nota".
> 
> No sé si aporta algo, pero bueno.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ant.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto Gévy, que sepas que te odio llevo pensando en esta frase todo el día


 

No, no Ant, al contrario, es bueno opinar. Y por cierto, que estoy en parte de acuerdo contigo: uno que se agobia se ahoga en un vaso de agua, pero al mismo tiempo el que renuncia a la primera también, opino yo.

Va por ti Gévy, 

En cuanto al tipo en cuestión es un pusilánime.

pusilánime. 
(Del lat. pusillanĭmis). 
1. adj. Falto de ánimo y valor para tolerar las desgracias o para intentar cosas grandes. U. t. c. s. 

Pero ya no estoy seguro de lo que te interesa en vista del último post. El motivo que lo lleva al _pusilanimeo_, no lo tengo en mente pero te prometo pensar en ello.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"No es cosa del otro jueves, del otro mundo"
 "Descubrir la pólvora"
 "Escalar el Everest" pero en negativo
Pero sigo sin tener muy claro lo que buscas..Algo evidente, algo que desanima...
Seguimos buscando.


----------



## Antpax

Hola otra vez:

Cada vez me convenzo más de que no hay una expresión directa en español, que dependerá de la situación. 

Se me acaba de ocurrir "criba", por ejemplo en una selección estaría la "pregunta de criba" o "la primera criba", que eliminaría a los que no tienen unos conocimientos básicos o no dan el nivel mínimo.

No se me ocurre nada más, a ver si alguien da con la idea, que ya me he picado.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Ji, ji, ji... os provoco dolores de cabeza a todos, ¿he? Lo sientoooooooo


La verdad es que "el puente de los asnos" sería ideal si la definición incluyera la dificultad mínima y los ignorantes.

Puede que no haya nada más próximo en español, pero como os gusta devanaros los sesos.... pues... aprovecho, jejeje... 

Y no me odieis, por faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## pejeman

Gévy said:


> Sí, ésta es la idea.
> 
> Estamos muy cerca ya.
> 
> Ahora afinemos el tema : lo que busco es un nombre para ese granito de arena, ese vaso de agua, que nos parecen montañas insuperables y no lo son, pero que nos harán desistir inmediatamente.
> 
> Soy pesada, ¿eh?
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


 
En México se puede oir:

-Se arruga al primer hervor.
-Como al carrizo, le falta corazón.
-Se espanta con su sombra.
-Luego luego tira el arpa.
-A las primeras de cambio se echa a correr.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola, lo mismo que Antpax le hizo a RIU se lo voy a hacer yo a la iniciadora de este hilo.

"El huevo de Colón" es una idea bastante alejada, por no decir casi antónima, de aquella por la cual nos preguntas, Gévy. La leyenda no me la sé exactamente, pero era algo así como que cuando Colón volvió de América, en un banquete en celebración del regreso y de su descubrimiento, algún cortesano le preguntó cómo había pensado en hacer lo que hizo. El contestó con otra pregunta: "¿quién es capaz de hacer que un huevo se aguante derecho?". Los cortesanos lo intentaban, pero lógicamente los huevos siempre acababan balanceándose y rodando sobre el vientre. Colón cogió uno, dio un ligero golpe a la cáscara de manera que ésta se achatara y consiguió así que el huevo se tuviera en pie por sí solo y dijo "la respuesta es fácil, cuando uno la sabe, pero había que pensar en ello".

Resumiendo, "el huevo de Colón" es una solución genialmente sencilla para los problemas, no "el puente de los borricos" o como sea que tenga que decirse eso en español.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, *el huevo de Colón* tampoco equivale a la expresión que le quita el sueño a *Gévy* (y a algunos más...).

Por cierto, la versión que relata *ampurdan* sobre el origen de la expresión *el huevo de Colón* es la más conocida, incluso casi la oficial. No obstante, existe otra versión que cuenta que en una comida, Colón, al preguntársele cómo se le ocurrió ir a las Indias por el Oeste en vez de por el Este, cogió su huevo (con perdón) entre el pulgar y el índice, y, con el otro índice (en aquella época ya tenían dos) (índices, claro) mostró como se podía llegar a cualquier punto de la tierra dando la vuelta por un lado o por el otro. 

*Gévy*: conforme van pasando las horas voy convenciéndome cada vez más que a los burros españoles no se les engaña tan fácilmente como a los burros franceses


----------



## Hesterbeat

Que nos quita el sueño a todos...

... como al final no exista el sustantivo dichoso vereis...


Reconcomiéndome se me ocurre:

"Eso es la P con la A."

(De cuando aprendíamos a leer del siguiente modo: La "pe" con la "a", "pa")

Algo que sólo entraña dificultad para un principiante.

Pero entiendo que lo del burro y el puente no es ese tipo de dificultad.

Me tiene sorbido el seso...


----------



## Gévy

Muchísimas gracias a todos, por vuestro interés, la ayuda y el buen humor.

Me parece que ya es tiempo de bajarme del burro...

Besotes a todos,

Gévy


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¿Qué te parece?: "es un juego de niños".

Saludetes,

Pedro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pedro,

_Un juego de niños_, sí, demuestra lo sencillo que resulta algo que suponíamos más complicado. No está mal.  

Gracias por empeñarte tú también a ayudarme.

Besitos,

Gévy
(Aunque me parece un poco fuerte asociar a los niños con los asnos)


----------



## sinfulspace

Yo creo que a lo que te refieres seria a la persona que se acerca tanto al problema (talvez intentando encontrar una solucion a el). Y que solo logra ver eso y nada mas a su alrededor.
Es como si el problema incrementara su tamaño, y esa persona se termina rindiendo, antes de solucionarlo.
Por preocuparnos demasiado por resolver algo insignificante, se termina haciendo un mundo de la situacion y nos desborda. 
O talvez ya de entrada antes de hacer algo, nos intimida y quedamos inmoviles sin hacer nada frente al problema, ignoramos la simplicidad de su solucion.

...si es asi me voy a matar pensando...
 cuando tenga algo interezante vuelvo... jeje

buenos augurios en todo esto


----------



## heidita

Gevy, a lo mejor ayuda ponernos la frase que quieres decir exactamente.

La opción de Antpax me parece buena. A ver lo que tiene que decir mi joya que ahora está ganado el pan de cada día. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, sin joya ni ná se me acaba de ocurrir:

Vaya problemón ¿eh? Vaya, ¡hay que estudiar!

O al revés:

Jolín, vaya problemón (que no existe, vamos) , habrá que estudiar para solucionarlo.

Ah, otra que digo mucho también cuando alguien da una solución a algún problema que no ha existido (ya que era muy simple) 

Vaya con Pedro, ¡acaba de descubrir el agua caliente!


----------



## RIU

heidita said:


> Vaya con Pedro, ¡acaba de descubrir el agua caliente!


 
O la sopa de ajo...


----------



## yserien

Hay un poéma español que dice así más o menos : subió una mona a un nogal y cogiendo una nuez verde en la cáscara la muerde,lo que le supo muy mal, arrojóla el animal y se quedo sin comer. Hasta aquí la poesia, hay la moraleja que venía a decir que eso le suele pasar al que se deja vencer al primer intento.


----------



## yserien

Jellby said:


> Es una fábula de Samaniego:
> 
> http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/ser...o/12715841999167184198846/p0000002.htm#I_260_


Fabuloso (nunca mejor dicho) por poner final a la fábula de la mona de gran valor sentimental para mí sino también por el recital que sigue, gracias .Alfredo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

pejeman said:


> En México se puede oir:
> 
> -Se arruga al primer hervor.
> -Como al carrizo, le falta corazón.
> -Se espanta con su sombra.
> -Luego luego tira el arpa.
> -A las primeras de cambio se echa a correr.
> 
> Saludos.


 
A mí me gusta lo que dijo pejeman, sobre todo la primera.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos y gracias por volver a sacar este hilo:

La dificultad era traducirlo por un substantivo, una expresión coloquial, un modismo, que es lo que intentaba hacer para estar más cerca de la estrúctura francesa.

Una fórmula verbal tendría la desventaja de no cuadrar a la hora de traducir un texto original que emplea una expresión con substantivos y no verbos,  habría que darle vueltas a la frase de origen. No es imposible hacerlo, pero la gracia era encontrar una expresión de este tipo.

Al releer todo esto, todos vuestros esfuerzos para encontrar algo así, veo que aparte de expresiones verbales no hay gran cosa.

Os agradezco mucho la ayuda (os habré dado bastante trabajo ...)

Mil besos a todos,

Gévy


----------

